# Serial Killer Clips



## Saikotic (Jul 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any interest in sound bytes from serial killer documentaries? I worked on a lot of sound fx and tracks for my haunt over the summer, and a good part of that was watching a LOT of shows on serial killers.

I cut out what I thought might work well in my haunt, after being edited together. But, after putting together a long Dahmer montage (not included), I abandoned the project for more enjoyable sounds.

These clips are mainly from a series of documentaries aired on the Discovery Channel and have been put into a rar file for convenience. The size is just shy of 10 mb.

Serial Killer Clips


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

awesome i love the manson


----------



## spookyghost (Oct 13, 2009)

Whoa Nice Job


----------

